# Length of Labor - Questions & Update



## greenfamilyfarms

What is the average length of time it takes a goat to go through labor and delivery? -


----------



## warthog

Don't know that I can answer that question with any great accuracy, I can only say that when I noticed mine laying down, and obviously having contractions, it took about 5 minutes and two or three pushes.


----------



## Roll farms

Anywhere from 1-3 hours, depending on the number of kids, how many times she's kidded, etc. 

I'm talking start of 'real' pushing through expulsion of placenta.  Some does will take a few hours just w/ the contractions before they ever really push.

Of course, some does drag out the placenta part for several hours.

If she's pushing and nothing's happening at all, I 'go in' after an hour.

Is that what you were looking for?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Anywhere from 1-3 hours, depending on the number of kids, how many times she's kidded, etc.
> 
> I'm talking start of 'real' pushing through expulsion of placenta.  Some does will take a few hours just w/ the contractions before they ever really push.
> 
> Of course, some does drag out the placenta part for several hours.
> 
> If she's pushing and nothing's happening at all, I 'go in' after an hour.
> 
> Is that what you were looking for?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Well, I'm worried but I have a feeling it is unwarranted. 

This is the first kidding I've actually be around to witness. The doe in labor today has kidded twice before. The first time we didn't know she was bred. I can home from work around 4 pm and found her nursing a single doe kid. Second time she kidded in the pasture (it wasn't even near her due date we had thought) to twins. By the time I found them, they were both born and she was cleaning them off.

She has been having contractions and pushing off and on (but not very often) since about 8 am this morning. Is it normal for the beginning of labor in goats to take this long? She doesn't seem like she is in distress and she's not crying out in pain. She grunts a little and that's it.

She didn't eat at all this morning, but I did get her to munch on a handful of hay this afternoon. She is peeing fine, but her poop looks like cow poop. It's not liquid, but not in balls anymore. She's not pushing very hard and maybe pushes once every 30 mins or so. She's actually pooping a lot and it all looks this way. She is getting up and down often and I noticed she had lost her plug this morning. No stringy mucous or anything since then.

Again, I'm probably just freaking out and be a bother to her and to everybody on BYH tonight. But, you never know.


----------



## ksj0225

Any update?


----------



## Roll farms

When she gets a big rope of goo, and is pushing like she's actually got something to get out, then you'll know she's serious.
If that goes on long term w/ no results, THEN you worry.

*sending easy kidding vibes*


----------



## PattySh

Actually that's quite a long time to be activily pushing. Any chance you can lubricate your hand/arm and go in a feel for the position of the kid(s). We had a goat give birth to a 10# kid last year that had to be pulled no way it would come out on it's own. Another older goat had a head turned back kid also vet delivered. Since then I've watched and learned and bought a   "kid puller" and lube. 
Planning to "go in" IF I have to.  Hoping that you've  had a delivery by now and all is well!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Nothing yet. Her water has not broken yet, so think she was not actually "pushing" but having a contraction. She'll probably wait until the early morning hours to start, so I'm going to take a nap.

Oh, and I think I have one more that will kid tomorrow, also. She was acting funny when I just went in to check again. 

Happy New Years' in advance!


----------



## crazyland

Oh the anticipation!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

crazyland said:
			
		

> Oh the anticipation!


----------



## Our7Wonders

Silly me, edited because I was totally posting on the wrong thread........(quitely sneaks in, earases post, and tiptoes out)......


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

She's still showing only pre-labor signs. I think those "contractions" I was seeing was just stretches to get the kids in position. Her discharge is still white and sticky and has no smell. No blood tinged fluids. I checked on her several times last night and no changes. She doesn't seem in any real distress or pain. I'll keep yall posted.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck on the birth.


----------



## Roll farms

If it makes you feel any better, I used to just swear goats were in labor and sleep in the barn and get all het up....a week or so in advance.  I mean I was CONVINCED the blessed even was imminent....then nada.

Goats just LOVE to make fibbers out of us.

I think I found a buckling, he's a 4 hr trip away...what do you want to bet that the very minute I plan to leave in the am....someone will go into labor?


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Roll farms said:
			
		

> If it makes you feel any better, I used to just swear goats were in labor and sleep in the barn and get all het up....a week or so in advance.  I mean I was CONVINCED the blessed even was imminent....then nada.
> 
> *Goats just LOVE to make fibbers out of us.
> 
> I think I found a buckling, he's a 4 hr trip away...what do you want to bet that the very minute I plan to leave in the am....someone will go into labor?*


Absolutely! My husband wants to go on a date tonight. As soon as we leave the driveway, she will probably start pushing. 

The good thing is that the weather is going to be really nice (temperature wise, anyhow) through the next 4-5 days. Around 70-ish today and tomorrow, and in the mid-50s later.


----------



## ChksontheRun

I was sure ligs on one of my does were soft and since she has bagged up 2 weeks ago, I was sure she was going to deliver this weekend.  No kids and today, nice firm ligs.  Where were they on Thurs?????????  According to breeding dates I saw, not due till Feb,but one is absolutely huge.  I think I saw baby move yesterday.  Oh the waiting is hard.


----------



## rebelINny

Not sure about everyone else because ya'll seem to be VERY experienced with this but.............I NEVER feel ligaments LOL. I just don't know what I am feeling, never have.


----------



## jodief100

Once you get some experience you will learn the ligament thing.  Just do a lot of feeling before hand and you will eventually learn the difference.


----------



## crazyland

And I was thinking I would be seeing a "they are here" thread!


----------



## MysticScorpio82

I have my fingers crossed for a great birth, and I am anxiously awaiting the post "They're Here!!!!"


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess

Me too .


----------



## rebelINny

Me THREE!!!!


----------



## ksj0225

OMG!  Are they really not here yet??

I thought for sure there would be an update!!


----------



## Roll farms

She's probably still on her date, and will come home to discover she missed the whole show.


----------



## Ariel301

Roll farms said:
			
		

> She's probably still on her date, and will come home to discover she missed the whole show.


Or she'll come home and find the goat was just "kidding" and wasn't in labor after all. I had one do that once. She was hunched up and pushing...half the night later, after sitting in a leaky stall in a rain storm...I realized she was just constipated.  

I hope it all goes well and you have healthy, beautiful kids.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Nope, nothing yet. We had her due date set around the 10th, but she could have done what she done the first year. She was bred during one cycle when we weren't paying attention and it took, then allowed the buck to continue to mount her when we were watching. She is our buck's favorite, so she'll let him do anything. Naughty girl! I really should name her. 

She's up eating hay and drinking water, but still won't touch her feed (which is her favorite thing in the world). I don't know if the bland-ness of the hay makes her feel better or what. She is also butting away her first doe kid, who until now has been her best friend.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

Good luck!! I hope it goes wonderful and you are able to be around this time!!!


----------



## warthog

Hoping everything goes well, mine went off their grain a couple of days before they kidded.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Good luck!


----------



## glenolam

Any update??


----------



## mlw987m

I have read all four pages of this post and anticipated seeing pics

ANything yet?


----------



## Roll farms

Green Family Farms thread below...Alexis kidded.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7074&p=4


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Green Family Farms thread below...Alexis kidded.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7074&p=4


Thanks for posting that link!


----------



## Roll farms

You're welcome...it's not like I had anything else to do...since these stupid goats of mine won't kid.  
*makes angry face toward barn*


----------

